# First hog hunt in Escambia River WMA



## jeepguy (Dec 21, 2011)

I made my first trip into the Esc WMA today with another buddy. We put in at the Williams Lake boat ramp and my our way about a mile or so up the river. We put beached the boat and made our way in.

The river seemed low despite the rain so it was as muddy as I had expected. Still though, there were a few spots holding water that had clearly been wallowed in by some hogs. There was plenty of freshly routed up ground every where! I'm feeling pretty good about our hunt.

The rain allowed us to move through the woods quietly and right upon a hog in the 130 lb range. Of course, I missed! I probably rushed the shot and didn't need to.

My question for you guys is do hogs jump and run like deer or will they move like a rabbit, 20 yards or so and then go back to their business. I think I could have followed it a bit but I'm not sure.

Either way, I saw a total of 3 by noon after getting in there at about 7 am.

Also, if someone on here has a treestand hanging over a larger open pasture, it's safe! Still hanging on the eastern bank.

Definitely looking forward to my next trip.


----------



## riverhunter (Oct 10, 2009)

I've seen it happen with a bow where a hog won't even flinch, but If you miss with a gun they usually move off in a hurry. The one I shot on sunday that didn't take another step but all her buddies took off like a bat at out hell into some thick stuff.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

No way, I was hoping somebody would find my stand. For the life of me I can't remember how to get in there.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

killed many a doubles with hogs and rifles. they will scatter and then stop like a rabbit a bunch. as long as they are upwind of you, you can stalk right back on em.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

I've wanted to go up river with my jon boat but don't have a clue as to where to go. If you ever need someone to go with to split gas ect let me know I'm game for some stalk hunting

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I know the East side of the river in that area pretty well, If you were more than a few hundred yards from the river, you were probably trespassing.... water management land is not very wide in that area and if you were near a pasture, I think it's safe to say you may have been on someone elses property. RMS leases (hunting club) come right to the water management line as do several individual owners. Please check your maps and stay close to the river for everyones safety!


----------



## jeepguy (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess I should clarify a bit. I didn't go more than about 200 yards off of the bank and it was a clearing not a pasture. There was not any planted food or anything like that just an area around three dry creek beds with a small mud wallowed out mud hole. You could shoot about 50 yards without hitting any brush.

I didn't see anything indicating that I might have been trespassing. I went back to google earth and I can see the clearing. It's almost a straight line north from the boat ramp.

Again, my first time hunting up there, and I definitely don't want to get in some elses way.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

